# Puno y Juliaca: Camino al desarrollo Dic-08



## Victor23peru

tal kual konoci cool las pisc exkisitas no se ve ni un paper por los pisos ke lindo punoyork


----------



## EFRACO

Que infantil este forista, por eso este foro esta bien venido a menos.


----------



## tacall

EFRACO said:


> Que infantil este forista, por eso este foro esta bien venido a menos.


Nose a quien te refieres.. si es a mi o a gluien más serio no me importa pero esto es agreción.. adios


----------



## roberto_vp

EFRACO said:


> Que infantil este forista, por eso este foro esta bien venido a menos.


Venido a menos sería si le gente se dice las cosas de mala manera. Si buscas pedirle a alguien que escriba mejor, hay formas más corteses de hacerlo.


----------



## 100%imperial

tacall said:


> *Puno - Centro​*
> La ciudad de puno.. que hasta hace unos años sabia que no había nada y que era muy precaria... simembargo cuando fui vi montones de edificios de 5 pisos.
> 
> Era así o relamente cambio?
> 
> Un hotel 4 estrellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fue raro pero en ese día hubo como 3 bodas (separadas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un poco más del centro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y algo peculiar que me llamo la atención.. tienen su propio servicios de cable local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pd. Algo raro es q en la mayoria de calles del centro son de veredas muy pequeñas y de un solo carril


buenas fotos... uyy esos edificos aunq sus colores son muy chocantes... son la escencia de puno.. y su cultura tan pintorezca..

el jiron Lima necesita un mantenimiento urgente de fachadas...


----------



## JUANJOS

sorry, crei que la idea era compratir lo que veiamos y nos agradaba
saludos


----------



## papiriqui

la pista se ve bien,,pero parece q estuviera en las afueras..como q le falta vida...negocios ..no se
ya veremos q fotos vienen

gracias tacall y juanjos


----------



## Tyrone

Interesantes las fotos de Puno, se ve que está mejorando como ciudad, y seguramente gracias al creciente turismo de esa región


----------



## tacall

JUANJOS said:


> Adelanto alguna fotos del malecon luego le paso mas
> 
> estas fotos son del malecon el tramo centro-y parte del tramo sur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el Faro al inicio del malecon zona norte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en el muelle


Tranquilo q es mi thread... despues voy con esas fotos.. no rompas la trayectoria

pd si quieres colabora con unas del centro..


----------



## Chris_ALOR

no es el thread de Tavo :nuts:


----------



## darioperu

ME GUSTA PUNO


----------



## JUANJOS

papiriqui said:


> la pista se ve bien,,pero parece q estuviera en las afueras..como q le falta vida...negocios ..no se
> ya veremos q fotos vienen
> 
> gracias tacall y juanjos


lo que pasa que las fotos las tomaron cunado la via estaba siendo terminada y no dejaban que nadie transite 

saludos


----------



## tacall

*Siguiendo...*

*Puno - Comercio*

El comercio en puno es generalemnte informal, sus autoridades no impiden esto y al parecer no hay un control real de esto.

















*El Malecon*

Recientemente inagurado


























Tiene para una ampliacion.. tambien en algunas partes coincide con el tren








Tambien creo nc que han hecho una prologacion por donde esta el mercado de esta








JUANJOS una ayuda en esto...

*Extras de la ciudad*

Algunas cosas q me parecieron interesantes

Su estadio

















Una iglesia (creo) en medio de una avenida








Y para Finalizar la vista rápida a la ciudad


----------



## JOSE-AQP

No me gusta el comercio informal, es imposible cambiarle la mentalidad a los Puneños actuales esta clase de comercio es parte de su manera de ser, de su cultura. Ojalas las próximas generaciones de Puneños cambien su manera de ver el comercio para bien.


----------



## J Block

Las últimas fotos muestran un pueblo jóven. Puno debe ser una de las ciudades menos agraciadas del Perú.


----------



## Germinal

Podrian poner las fotitos de Juliaca por favor??


----------



## Chris_ALOR

NO!!!!!! :gaah: Juliaca no!!!!!!!!

P.d: Veo que hay cajas municipales de AQP y de Tacna en Puno....


----------



## tacall

J Block said:


> Las últimas fotos muestran un pueblo jóven. Puno debe ser una de las ciudades menos agraciadas del Perú.


Ehh asi es. tampoco es un pueblo joven.. tiene sus partes bien puestas.. pero no voy a ocultar como es...



Germinal said:


> Podrian poner las fotitos de Juliaca por favor??


Si hay algunas.. pero al final...



Chris_ALOR said:


> NO!!!!!! :gaah: Juliaca no!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.d: Veo que hay cajas municipales de AQP y de Tacna en Puno....


Sep hay muchos negocios arequipeños, x ejemplo cuando fui a una agencia de viaje el duelo era arequipeño, tambien hay bastante inversion de las cajas municipales de Aqp y Tacna


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Ese malecón más feo..... con tanto potencial por explotar y hacen eso..... son para matarlos...


----------



## AQPCITY

Se ve bien puno en algunas, fotos, esa autpista del malecon luce media costera,, 
Buenas fotos chiquillo


----------



## cmonzonc

Buenas fotos, al jiron Lima... le falta fui hace un par de años y ya me fije que el jiron ese no era agraciado. Ese malecon, al fin algo de asfalto en buen estado. En Juliaca, la Rinconada creo que es la mejor zona, ahora esta estrenando nuvo asfalto, eso me dijeron.


----------



## 100%imperial

realmente hay mucho por hacer en Puno... una ciudad con tanto potencial


----------



## MisteryWorld

Puno por su tradicion, los vestigios de su pasado, y ser la unica ciudad capital que comparte en si con una maravilla natural, me encanta, pero tiene mucho en contra desde su comercio informal hasta como desordenadamente crece la ciudad, creo que muy descuidada y al ser en si una ciudad frontera , el malecon solo lo vi cuando lo empezaban bien se ve bien ahora bien por ello, ya se viene Juliaca? uy a ver como va, creo quesu terminal nueva no se usa hasta ahora


----------



## rafo18

Digan lo que quieran de Puno, pero no pueden negar los que lo han conocido que ciudad muy entretendia con una "gracia" especial, mezcla de huachaferia, tradicion, naturaleza.

Gustavo, fuiste a ese cerro donde estan las estatuas inmensas de condor y cocodrilo??, es una clara muestra de arquitectura folclorica.

En conclusion Puno un lugar recomendable.


----------



## mkografo

Claro logicamente hay comercio ambulatorio como en todo el peru pes, no solamente en puno o en juliaca lo hay, en lima en la parada tambien encuentro ambulantes y edificios huachafos en gamarra, en AQP en el avelino y siglo xx tambien encuentro ambulantes y edificios huachafos, en conclusion estoy deacuero con rafo puno es huachafo y tradicional como todo el Peru


----------



## tacall

rafo18 said:


> Digan lo que quieran de Puno, pero no pueden negar los que lo han conocido que ciudad muy entretendia con una "gracia" especial, mezcla de huachaferia, tradicion, naturaleza.
> 
> Gustavo, fuiste a ese cerro donde estan las estatuas inmensas de condor y cocodrilo??, es una clara muestra de arquitectura folclorica.
> 
> En conclusion Puno un lugar recomendable.


Naaa no me alacanzo el tiempo... puno es para más de 2 dias... unos 4


----------



## tacall

*Hoteles - Puno​*
*Hotel Libertador* *5 estrellas*

Ubicado en la Isla Estebes

Tiene solo una entrada.. para autos








Su frontis (foto de la web)








La entrada

















Su salon








La distribuición de los pisos








En si el hotel tiene muy buenos acabados y arquitectura con su propio muelle


----------



## rasogu

rafo18 said:


> Digan lo que quieran de Puno, pero no pueden negar los que lo han conocido que ciudad muy entretendia con una "gracia" especial, mezcla de huachaferia, tradicion, naturaleza.
> 
> Gustavo, fuiste a ese cerro donde estan las estatuas inmensas de condor y cocodrilo??, es una clara muestra de arquitectura folclorica.
> 
> En conclusion Puno un lugar recomendable.


En ese caos todo el peru es recomendable, todos manejan ese "entretenimiento".


----------



## Victor23peru

Wowww ke hotel 5 stars ke bien x Punoyork en el sur kreo ke Kuzko Arekipa y Puno tienen hoteles 5 stars no? el sur ta kompleto


----------



## MisteryWorld

Ese hotel es muy bueno para mi simula ser como una embarcacion en el lago jejeje muy bueno, muchos perfiles de Puno me hacen recuerdo a Oruro, muchas gracis pas fots veo que Puno esta siendo mostrao a detalle bien por ello

Saludos


----------



## 100%imperial

q bien se ve el hotel... me gustaaa

q hoteles 5 estrellas mas hay en Puno?


----------



## rasogu

EL hotel se ve mas que bien, y el lago de lo mejor


----------



## aquicusco

ese hotel esta super bonito.


----------



## roberto_vp

Se ve bien el hotel pero al menos guiándome por lo que se ve del lobby tampoco es muy lujoso. El diseño y los acabados parecen haberse quedado en otra década. De todas formas lo mejor de todo es la vista que se debe tener del lago


----------



## Tyrone

J Block said:


> Las últimas fotos muestran un pueblo jóven. Puno debe ser una de las ciudades menos agraciadas del Perú.


Después del Cusco es el 2do destino preferido por los turistas extranjeros, y el turismo debe ser la principal fuente de divisas (formal) de Puno ... lamentablemente Puno es un punto de paso hacia las islas del Titicaca y las autoridades regionales no hacen nada para que los turistas se queden en el mismo Puno y disfruten de la ciudad, lo cual podría generar más empleo y oportunidades de desarrollo


----------



## cmonzonc

Tyrone said:


> Después del Cusco es el 2do destino preferido por los turistas extranjeros, y el turismo debe ser la principal fuente de divisas (formal) de Puno ... lamentablemente Puno es un punto de paso hacia las islas del Titicaca y las autoridades regionales no hacen nada para que los turistas se queden en el mismo Puno y disfruten de la ciudad, lo cual podría generar más empleo y oportunidades de desarrollo


Te equivocas... Después del Cusco el destino preferido de los extranjeros es Arequipa y después de Arequipa esta recién Puno.

Arequipa
Puno

Siendo el tercero de todas maneras le falta, estoy deacuerdo contigo.


----------



## tacall

Sigamos

*Casa Andina Private Collection*

Un hotel que la verdad no tiene mucho lujo, tambien cuenta con su propio muelle, y esta alejado de la ciudad

Su instalaciones. foto de la web








+

















Su loby








Su vista








Y una de la web


----------



## tacall

*Sonesta Puno*.. ni idea cuantas estrellas

Al parecer tambien con su propio muelle








Y su vista








*Hotel Jose Antonio* *4 estrellas
*

A lo lejos








Foto de paronamio








Una de volada








*Hotel Royal Inn** 4 estrellas* A una cuadra de la plaza de armas


























y ya termine con los hoteles.. hay muchos más..


----------



## Tyrone

*Gracias por la aclaración ....*



cmonzonc said:


> Te equivocas... Después del Cusco el destino preferido de los extranjeros es Arequipa y después de Arequipa esta recién Puno.
> 
> Siendo el tercero de todas maneras le falta, estoy deacuerdo contigo.


Claro, lo cierto es que la ciudad de Puno (y Juliaca) están desperdiciando una oportunidad de desarrollo.


----------



## darioperu

se ve bien esas construcciones


----------



## roberto_vp

Por más que intento buscarle algo bonito a esta ciudad no puedo... nada más la iglesia de esa plaza se salva hno:


----------



## J Block

Gracias por las fotos!

Juliaca es tan horrible como me la imaginé.


----------



## Germinal

Jajaja, por fin puedo ver el famoso monumento al triciclero.
Juliaca si es un caso perdido. Gracias por las fotos.




tacall said:


>


----------



## tacall

jajaja ni lo vi... pero ese no es el unico... y si pz ese es juliaca


----------



## tacall

*Y para terminar*

Despidiendome de Puno



















Quiero una casa campestre alli!!!!


----------



## tacall

Y regresando a la ciudad Blanca










La fabrica de yura


----------



## hector escudero

Germinal said:


> Jajaja, por fin puedo ver el famoso monumento al triciclero.
> Juliaca si es un caso perdido. Gracias por las fotos.


¿Cual es las ciudad mas fea del Peù? ¿Juliaca?¿Chimbote? ¿Huancayo?¿Tingo Marìa? ¿Tarapoto?
Ummm creo que Tarapoto y Tingo Maria se salvan no por su arquitectura que es horrible sino por el paisaje selvatico del entorno. Chimbote es feo pero Nuevo Chimbote es regular esto salva de la condecoracion a Chimbote. Tatatata la winner es JULIACA mas fea que Huancayo city que su hermosa campiña la libera en algo aunque por ahi se dan de patadas con Juliaca.
Felicitaciones Juliaca por ser la mas fea del Perù.


----------



## tacall

Espero que les hayan gustado, o bueno al menos hayan conocido algo más del Perú










*Fin*


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Tavo te estas escondiendo las demás fotos de Juliaca.... xq ahí se ve bonito.... XD .. en verdad es mucho más feo..... :lol::lol:


----------



## cmonzonc

:lol: Juliaca es un caso perdido, jajaja ese monumento al triciclero es un mate de risa... que HUACHAFOS!!!!! Tavo quiere desprestigiar a Juliaca, solo muestra la parte fea :lol: Tavo que problema tienes con Juliaca!! :lol:

Juliaca : La Chicago del Perú!! :lol::lol: (Ciudad de los vientos)

Lo mejor del thread: Las fotos de la nubes, la catedral de Puno y obviamente el regreso a la Ciudad Blanca :lol:


----------



## rasogu

Un tablon,claro pues sera que si bien juliaca es fea, tiene dinero,lo rescatable parece ser que sus avenidas estan bien cuidadas.


----------



## rasogu

hector escudero said:


> ¿Cual es las ciudad mas fea del Peù? ¿Juliaca?¿Chimbote? ¿Huancayo?¿Tingo Marìa? ¿Tarapoto?
> Ummm creo que Tarapoto y Tingo Maria se salvan no por su arquitectura que es horrible sino por el paisaje selvatico del entorno. Chimbote es feo pero Nuevo Chimbote es regular esto salva de la condecoracion a Chimbote. Tatatata la winner es JULIACA mas fea que Huancayo city que su hermosa campiña la libera en algo aunque por ahi se dan de patadas con Juliaca.
> Felicitaciones Juliaca por ser la mas fea del Perù.


Perdona, si bien huancayo no es el ejemplo en arquitectura ni en urbanismo y si bien tenemos todo un distrito y zonas que se parecen a juliaca, si bien tenemos monumentos y edificios huachafos (claro no tanto como al triciclero) no compares pues, a hyo le falta cuidar mejor sus jardines y pavimentar sus calles y mejorar sus casas, nada mas. las calles,fuera del centro y de la zona de los mercados son limpias y, el trafico mas o menos ordenado, no tenemos tricicleros, ni ticos,y muy poca cantidad de mototaxis(estos ultimos en barrios marginales) y no hay tantos ambulantes ni informalidad,nuestro jardines si bien descuidados, reverdecen en la temporada de lluvias. Por lo demas hay zonas que se parecen a cualquier ciudad de costa, y es mas en un par de años lugares que se podrian comparar con urbanizaciones trujillanas, arequipeñas, ahora en la actulidad tenemos algunas que se podrian comparar con urb antiguas del cusco y hasta en pequeñas proporciones de una manzana con urb arequipeñas. No compares tampoco con ciudades de la selva, salvo iquitos.Con chimbote y nuevo chimbote, cabe la comparacion. En todo caso Cuzco sin su centro historico y sin wanchaq, el cono norte de arequipa, los conos de lima, el porvenir y florencia de mora de trujillo tambien entrarian en competencia. No quiero decir que las otras ciudades que mencionas sean feas,pero concociendolas todas puedo decir que estamos muy lejos de juliaca ,y es mas de las nombradas creo que solo nuevo chimbote(osea una partede chimbote) nos gana en belleza por sus jardines bien cuidados y chimbote (con qoshco incluido se pareceria mas a huancayo). 

Asi que si no te has recorrido tooodo huancayo es mejor que no opines, no somos una ciudad linda, pero tampoco estamos entre las mas feas. Ahora si dudas me pides unas fotos por el pm y con gusto te las mando.


----------



## Victor23peru

tranki solo es su opinion no konosko huankayo espero konocerla pronto a ke altura esta?


----------



## rasogu

Victor23peru said:


> tranki solo es su opinion no konosko huankayo espero konocerla pronto a ke altura esta?


Si perdon por la exaltacion, Huancayo esta a 3250 msnm,y en terminos generales yo diria que se parece a cusco, pero sin la belleza de su centro historico.


----------



## tacall

no la quiero desprestiguiar.. serio es lo que conoci tamb solo estuve menos de 2 horas en la ciudad.. solo para almorzar 

y.. si tienes razon chris me faltaron 2

la via para salir 










Y el monumento al triciclero


----------



## Victor23peru

:uh::uh::runaway::eek2::sly:O.M.G ke tal monumento pero si el triciklero se lo merece cool


----------



## J Block

Juliaca es el gran ejemplo de todo lo que una ciudad peruana NO debe ser.


----------



## tacall

jajajaja se pues... pero creo que tiene que mejorar algun dia.. ademas que se mueve mucho dinero.

Algo que me contaron fue que en juliaca los tricicleros tienen el pase preferencial y que si le mete el auto te los destrozan jajaja... no lo quize comprobar...

pd. a ok


----------



## cmonzonc

Tavo era una joda, no pienses que decia eso en serio.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

me sorprende que ningún juliaqueño no se lo haya llevado para taxear..... XD


----------



## MisteryWorld

Pues bueno a que aceptar que Juliaca a crecido mucho ahora ultimo y maneja buena economia, pero falta demasiado y creo yo que no se trata tanto que el estado se olvide de aquella region mas bien su misma gente ya se volvio descuidada, pero cuando va uno alla o solo esta de paso pucha si que da ganas de rajar el panorama no es agradable y el trato de la gente peor... que se podra hacer?


----------



## darioperu

los culpables son los alcaldes... gente que no ve mas alla de sus narices, con criterio reducido, gente no preparada... desgraciadamente en juliaca se construye algo y llega un nuevo energumeno de alcalde y construye mas tonterias que los anteriores.. como si fuera una competencia de incapacidad.

pero quienes eligen a esos alcaldes...???:nuts:


----------



## koko cusco

Me parece que ya se pasaron de rajones ehhh... quian haya viajado por lo ancho y largo del peru y no me refiero de aeropuerto en aeropuerto sabe que esta es una realidad nacional en la que vivimos en toda ciudad en cada rincon como un tara aun del subdesarrollo que creo yo aun arrastramos.

esperemos estas caras de nuestra nacion algun dia cambie empezando desde la gran Lima y sus arenales hasta el rincon mas recondito de nuestra nacion hemos empezado a dar los primeros pasos de lo que podria se un despegue... ojala esto sigaaa

Pero solo algo mas para terminar mucha gente vive asi en costa sierra y selva y simplemente lo que hace es sobrevivir nos falta mucho aun por entender y comprender...

Queremos que nuestro pais sea una suiza pero que hacemos nosotros por mejorarlo eso como reflexion pa todos de muy buena onda...

Y por cierto el thread estaba interesante pero se ha vuelto un conventillo de comentarios desagradables mas fotos amigos ... saludos


----------



## JUANCHO

Puno a pesar de ser más pequeño, se ve mil veces mejor que Juliaca que es más grande.


----------



## jkarlos

Karambas no conocia este sitio.. y pensar que tengo internet hace 1 año...

bueno bueno x q rajan tanto de juliaca... acaso a ustedes les corresponde juzgar???
estoy de acuerdo en que juliaca no es una ciudad ejemplo pero x que no en vez de criticar insanamente x lo menos lanzan una propuesta para mejorar la cultura, la educacion y reparar en algo el olvido que sufre esta parte del peru... pues les dire algo.. eso en parte es x que votaron x un alan cobarde que solo favorece al norte del peru y a los chilenos... que poco a poco se apropian de tierras peruanas...

reflexionen y para la proxima piensen antes de votar x cobardes que se orinan ante bachelet y lamebotas de los empresarios chilenos.

El peru no esta en venta carajo!..

solo eso y antes de dar su opinion piensen en las causas y no decir que juliaca es la peor ciudad del peru y bla bla bla.


----------



## Germinal

^^
Otro desubicado que mezcla papas con camotes. Aqui no hablamos de politica, sino de urbanismo, por lo que esperamos un comentario en esos terminos. De otro modo, mejor busca otro foro donde puedas compartir tu seudo-nacionalismo ramplon con otros individuos extraviados, pues tus comentarios resultan totalmente fuera de lugar aqui.


----------



## J Block

Germinal said:


> ^^
> Otro desubicado que mezcla papas con camotes. Aqui no hablamos de politica, sino de urbanismo, por lo que esperamos un comentario en esos terminos. De otro modo, mejor busca otro foro donde puedas compartir tu seudo-nacionalismo ramplon con otros individuos extraviados, pues tus comentarios resultan totalmente fuera de lugar aqui.


Totalmente de acuerdo...y encima lo que dice ese forista no es ni cierto ni tiene sentido alguno.


----------



## JaVPrO

JUANCHO said:


> Puno a pesar de ser más pequeño, se ve mil veces mejor que Juliaca que es más grande.


Siempre pensé que Puno era más grande y que Juliaca era conocida solo porque ahí estaba el aeropuerto que servía a Puno. Parece que siempre estuve equivocado.:bash::bash: 

De todos modos, no me gustan esas dos ciudades; Se necesita mucho trabajo para cambiar el aspecto de esas dos ciudades.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Germinal said:


> ^^
> Otro desubicado que mezcla papas con camotes. Aqui no hablamos de politica, sino de urbanismo, por lo que esperamos un comentario en esos terminos. De otro modo, mejor busca otro foro donde puedas compartir tu seudo-nacionalismo ramplon con otros individuos extraviados, pues tus comentarios resultan totalmente fuera de lugar aqui.


Te apoyo Germinal..... ^^ hay algunas personas que se crean cuentas solo por molestar....


----------



## tacall

Germinal said:


> ^^
> Otro desubicado que mezcla papas con camotes. Aqui no hablamos de politica, sino de urbanismo, por lo que esperamos un comentario en esos terminos. De otro modo, mejor busca otro foro donde puedas compartir tu seudo-nacionalismo ramplon con otros individuos extraviados, pues tus comentarios resultan totalmente fuera de lugar aqui.


+1


----------



## roberto_vp

jkarlos said:


> Karambas no conocia este sitio.. y pensar que tengo internet hace 1 año...
> 
> bueno bueno x q rajan tanto de juliaca... acaso a ustedes les corresponde juzgar???
> estoy de acuerdo en que juliaca no es una ciudad ejemplo pero x que no en vez de criticar insanamente x lo menos lanzan una propuesta para mejorar la cultura, la educacion y reparar en algo el olvido que sufre esta parte del peru... pues les dire algo.. eso en parte es x que votaron x un alan cobarde que solo favorece al norte del peru y a los chilenos... que poco a poco se apropian de tierras peruanas...
> 
> reflexionen y para la proxima piensen antes de votar x cobardes que se orinan ante bachelet y lamebotas de los empresarios chilenos.
> 
> El peru no esta en venta carajo!..
> 
> solo eso y antes de dar su opinion piensen en las causas y no decir que juliaca es la peor ciudad del peru y bla bla bla.











​


----------



## cmonzonc

jajaja, el tipo se rayo!


----------



## rasogu

Una foto inedita de Juliaca creo que su mejor angulo, es de un forista juliaqueño llamado Willy Guzman,la vista es desde el futuro estadio de la universidad


----------



## alezx

Valla si que le falta mucho a esta poco agraciada ciudad, si al menos pintaran sus casas de un color blanco o algo asi se veria al menos mas aceptable.

:lol: mori con ese monumento al triciclo. hno:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Edit


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

tacall said:


> no la quiero desprestiguiar.. serio es lo que conoci tamb solo estuve menos de 2 horas en la ciudad.. solo para almorzar


:goodnight


----------



## MisteryWorld

Concuerdo con Rasogu esa foto de Juliaca se ve muy bien comoq ue el verde le favoreceria mucho a Juliaca

Saludos


----------



## rafo18

La foto del estadio esta buena.


----------



## darioperu

MORENADA BELLAVISTA, ES LA MEJOR!!!

CON CARIÑO PARA EL ALTIPLANO QUERIDO, FIESTA DE LA VIRGEN DE LA CANDELARIA 2008


----------



## sajinito

Chris_ALOR said:


> Bien ahí con las fotos nocturnas Tavo, más bien un poco menos de manuela te ayudaría a tener mejor pulso..... XD



jajajaja


----------



## J Block

Qué ciudad más horripilante en todo sentido.


----------



## Tyrone

Aca a nadie le interesa su ciudad, acá nadie la mira.


----------



## papiriqui

^^debe ser una de las mas feas de sudamerica....
sera muy comercial y todo lo q quieran,, pero el articulo q menos se vende es PINTURA.


----------



## cmonzonc

Si comenzaran a arreglar fachadas este año su PBI subiria bastante, se puede contar con los dedos de las manos las casas que estan pintadas, ni en un pueblo joven de Arequipa he visto ese panorama tan pero tan deplorable...


----------



## MONINCC

JULIACA.... ZONA OESTE!!! 

ASI QUEDARIAN NUESTRAS CIUDADES DESPUES DE UN BOMBARDEO CHILENO


----------



## Tyrone

Y lo peor de todo es que no se ve pobreza, lo que se ve es dejadez y desinterés por su ciudad ... patético ... parece que los juliaqueños fueran alérgicos a la pintura látex :nuts:


----------



## J Block

Tyrone said:


> Aca a nadie le interesa su ciudad, acá nadie la mira.


Hasta los pueblos jóvenes de las grandes ciudades del país evolucionan, se modernizan y mejoran su aspecto.


----------



## roberto_vp

cmonzonc said:


> Si comenzaran a arreglar fachadas este año *su PBI subiria bastante*, se puede contar con los dedos de las manos las casas que estan pintadas, ni en un pueblo joven de Arequipa he visto ese panorama tan pero tan deplorable...


Perdón no me pude resistir objetar eso. El PBI es la medida de la producción de un lugar y no tanto de calidad de vida. Si bien es pintar las casas es bueno, no representa un aumento en la producción local (a menos que, por ejemplo, haya una fábrica de pintura en la ciudad). En todo caso para ello se podrían utilizar medidas de calidad de vida y de satisfacción de la población con vivir de esa manera.


----------



## Germinal

Viendo las ultimas fotos coincido con la apreciacion del periodista Pedro Salinas:
"Juliaca, esa ciudad parida por el diablo, caótica e insufrible, antónima de la estética, antesala del infierno, desde la que se yergue un huachafísimo monumento al carretillero, en la que a uno le asalta la sensación de Richard Kimble, donde lo primero que se piensa al entrar en ella es cómo escapar de ahí".


----------



## W!CKED

Ajj y recontra ajj.


----------



## koko cusco

roberto_vp said:


> Perdón no me pude resistir objetar eso. El PBI es la medida de la producción de un lugar y no tanto de calidad de vida. Si bien es pintar las casas es bueno, no representa un aumento en la producción local (a menos que, por ejemplo, haya una fábrica de pintura en la ciudad). En todo caso para ello se podrían utilizar medidas de calidad de vida y de satisfacción de la población con vivir de esa manera.


ja ja ja que buena roberto je je un comentario inteligente


----------



## koko cusco

Germinal said:


> Viendo las ultimas fotos coincido con la apreciacion del periodista Pedro Salinas:
> "Juliaca, esa ciudad parida por el diablo, caótica e insufrible, cuna de contrabandistas, antónima de la estética, antesala del infierno, desde la que se yergue un huachafísimo monumento al carretillero, en la que a uno le asalta la sensación de Richard Kimble, donde lo primero que se piensa al entrar en ella es cómo escapar de ahí".


dios mio que exagerados!!

antes de ver la paja en ojo ajeno hay que sacarse la viga que tienen en el suyo!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino

La ciudad se ve de regular tamaño.


----------



## aqpx

roberto_vp said:


> Perdón no me pude resistir objetar eso. El PBI es la medida de la producción de un lugar y no tanto de calidad de vida. Si bien es pintar las casas es bueno, no representa un aumento en la producción local (a menos que, por ejemplo, haya una fábrica de pintura en la ciudad). En todo caso para ello se podrían utilizar medidas de calidad de vida y de satisfacción de la población con vivir de esa manera.


Eso no es asi, claro que el pintado de casas influye en el PBI, si contratas una empresa o un pintor para que pinte tu casa estas haciendo que produzca un servicio y eso se considera en el PBI, claro que la cifra es minima ya que pintar una casa no cuesta mucho


----------



## roberto_vp

Tú lo has dicho, es mínimo... en todo caso no sería un aumento relevante. Ya mucho off


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Demasido marrón!


----------



## Germinal

koko cusco said:


> dios mio que exagerados!!
> 
> antes de ver la paja en ojo ajeno hay que sacarse la viga que tienen en el suyo!!!


No hay que ponerse anteojeras ante lo que es evidente. Las fotos mostradas en este thread muestran una ciudad horrible en todo sentido: sin areas verdes, llena de casas sin tarrajear, con muchas pistas sin asfaltar y un trafico caotico.
Y sobre lo de la paja en ojo ajeno, todos en este foro tenemos el mismo derecho a criticar lo que vemos mal y ponderar aquellas cosas positivas de nuestras ciudades. En este sentido, mi opinion va dirigida contra la arquitectura y urbanismo de Juliaca, no contra las personas que habitan esa ciudad, por lo que no constituye una ofensa y no tiene por que herir susceptibilidades de nadie.


----------



## koko cusco

Germinal said:


> No hay que ponerse anteojeras ante lo que es evidente. Las fotos mostradas en este thread muestran una ciudad horrible en todo sentido: sin areas verdes, llena de casas sin tarrajear, con muchas pistas sin asfaltar y un trafico caotico.
> Y sobre lo de la paja en ojo ajeno, todos en este foro tenemos el mismo derecho a criticar lo que vemos mal y ponderar aquellas cosas positivas de nuestras ciudades. En este sentido, mi opinion va dirigida contra la arquitectura y urbanismo de Juliaca, no contra las personas que habitan esa ciudad, por lo que no constituye una ofensa y no tiene por que herir susceptibilidades de nadie.


con todo respeto yo no hablo acerca de tu opinion, hablo de lo que pusiste de pedro salinas ... y la verdad que casas de esteras y cerros de basura yo no he visto en esas fotos por eso mi sorpresa ante las criticas... ANTESALA AL INFIERNO ja ja me parece exagerado como si en otras latitudes de nuestra patria no hubiese cosas mas feas... La verdad que Juliaca es fea SI QUE LO ES... nadie lo pone en tela de juicio pero en mi opinion lo que pone el periodista pedro salinas es muy exagerado.


----------



## Germinal

^^
Todo aclarado estimado Koko,
Saludos.


----------



## tacall

a nivel de calle la ciudad no se ve tan mal... mucho raje de esta no agraciada ciudad


----------



## koko cusco

W!CKED said:


> No sigas que me están empezando a doler los ojos.


 a tu pedido expreso mas¡¡¡

ja ja








































































​


----------



## koko cusco

koko cusco said:


> Aqui unas de flickr y panoramio
> 
> JULIACA CITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> este aeropuerto comaparativamente con todos los que he visto de otras ciudades expeto Lima no luce nada mal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el cristo blanco de Juliaca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> CREO QUE TODOS ESTAMOS DE ACUERDO QUE A JULIACA LA FALTA MUCHO PERO HAY QUE TENER EN CUENTA QUE DE JULIACA A PUNO SOLO HAY 40 MINUTOS EN CARRO Y QUE ESTA PREVISTO QUE EN UN FUTURO SERAN UNA MISMA CIUDAD Y POR CIERTO ES EVIDENTE EL ABANDONO DEL GOBIERNO Y PRINCIPALMENTE DE SUS PROPIAS AUTORIDADES QUE EN VEZ DE ANDAR HACIENDO DESORDEN Y HABLAR DE SEPARATISMO DEBERIAN PREOCUPARSE POR EL DESARROLLO DE ESTA REGION DEL PAIS


paso muy rapido


----------



## Germinal

koko cusco said:


> CREO QUE TODOS ESTAMOS DE ACUERDO QUE A JULIACA LA FALTA MUCHO PERO HAY QUE TENER EN CUENTA QUE DE JULIACA A PUNO SOLO HAY 40 MINUTOS EN CARRO Y QUE ESTA PREVISTO QUE EN UN FUTURO SERAN UNA MISMA CIUDAD Y POR CIERTO ES EVIDENTE EL ABANDONO DEL GOBIERNO Y PRINCIPALMENTE DE SUS PROPIAS AUTORIDADES QUE EN VEZ DE ANDAR HACIENDO DESORDEN Y HABLAR DE SEPARATISMO DEBERIAN PREOCUPARSE POR EL DESARROLLO DE ESTA REGION DEL PAIS


Creo que aqui hay mucha responsabilidad de los propios juliaquenos, pues a pesar de tener dinero suficiente para construir sus casas, no son capaces de tarrajear sus fachadas o costados. Y no me vengan con el cuento que es muy caro, pues no se requiere mucho dinero para emprender mejoras, solo hace falta un poco de voluntad para hacerlo.

Sinceramente, lo que yo veo en las fotos no es culpa del gobierno, sino pura y simple dejadez de la gente que no quiere progresar y vivir mejor hno:


----------



## tacall

supongo que es su propia cultura..

pero es cierto que hay mucho abandono de parte del gobierno


----------



## koko cusco

Germinal said:


> Creo que aqui hay mucha responsabilidad de los propios juliaquenos, pues a pesar de tener dinero suficiente para construir sus casas, no son capaces de tarrajear sus fachadas o costados. Y no me vengan con el cuento que es muy caro, pues no se requiere mucho dinero para emprender mejoras, solo hace falta un poco de voluntad para hacerlo.
> 
> Sinceramente, lo que yo veo en las fotos no es culpa del gobierno, sino pura y simple dejadez de la gente que no quiere progresar y vivir mejor hno:


toy de acuerdo en parte pero es como ver los conos de lima los que viven en esteras y no tienen ni agua ni luz ahora la pregunta seria por que no viven mejor por que no tarrajean sus casas (aunque algunos ni casa tienen) por que por que por que y pasariamos la vida cuestionando de todo... (POR QUE POR QUE ... etc etc) en el peru existen infinidades de pueblitos en la sierra selva y la costa a lo largo y ancho donde aun se vive con mas de 200 y 300 años de atraso ... la idea no es atacar el efecto sino la causa ... Juliaca no es ningun paraiso financiero es un nido de contrabandistas nada mas tampoco es que nadan en dinero pero es una ciudad muy fea pero aun sostengo que he visto cosas mas feas que esto en muchas ciudades del pais y es mas que si tarrajeamos las paredes vamos a ser un pais mejor (tarrajear no palea el hambre ni la miseria humana)... creo que en Peru se ha empezado un cambio pero a LARGO PLAZO ... es evidente que el modelo centralista ha fracasado no solo para el Peru provinciano sino principalmente para Lima la SUPERPOBLACION el acinamiento las carencias basicas, antes se creia que para darles mejor atencion a los cerranos de las punas mejor seria que se vengan de una vez a lima para que tengan todo pero creo que necesitamos un cambio de optica ... para mejorar en conjunto y no solo los barrios A1 DE LIMA, de los mas ricos sino tambien la nueva Lima la del caos, la Lima de los conos, el peru es y sera un pais con gran potencial pero desorganizado sin cuerpo y solo con una cabeza llena de migrañas y apunto de estallar cambiemos ese equema en bien de todos los peruanos... creo que estamos en la zenda correcta y que el gran cambio podria darse pero con un poco de fe esperanza y no TANTO NEGATIVISMO (que lastima que esta se haya convertido en un abanderado y simbolo del peruano contemporaneo)... ser negativos y criticar todo (NADA ES POSITIVO NADA ESTA BIEN TODO ES MALO Y FEO)... pero no hacemos nada para mejorar esa triste realidad

Se tiene que replanificar esta triste realidad la de los puneños de aqui a 20 o 25 años con una posible ciudad grande mezclada entre puneños y juliaqueños aunque prevision es mucho pedir en este pais de la inprovisacion y el informalismo chicha a gran escala... pero a pesar de todo tengo fe en esta nacion Y QUE ESTA REALIDAD ALGUN DIA PUEDA CAMBIAR... 

Cualquier persona cuando tiene superhabit pues obvio mejora su vida mejora su casa etc etc pero cuando la economia es de supervivencia cuando comprenderemos que la miseria de nuestros conciudadanos es la miseria propia nuestra como peruanos que somos tambien... para mi Juliaca es vergonzosa no por que tiene taxicholos y triciclos o un monumento al triciclero sino por que muestra las grandes carencias que aun existen en nuestro pais ...

saludos


----------



## MONINCC

ME GUSTAN ESOS TEMPLOS DE JULIACA... ME LOS TRAERIA AL CUSCO.


PD: ESTE THREAD SIN ROCHE NOMAS Y SIN LA PARTICIPACION DE NINGUN FORISTA LOCAL, ESTA SUPERNADO EN RESPUESTAS AL DE CHICLAYO!!!:nuts:


----------



## Tyrone

Muy buenas las últimas fotos ... 

Estoy de acuerdo en lo que comenta Koko, el centralismo también ha sido perjudicial para Lima, y mejorando el ornato de las ciudades no se mejora el nivel de vida, pero lo cierto es que mejorando el nivel de vida de una sociedad trae como consecuencia el mejoramiento de las ciudades . Y es verdad, debemos de dejar de quejarnos y criticar y ponernos a trabajar, está en manos de todos sacar el país adelante ... sino somos parte de la solución, somos parte del problema :bash:


----------



## Germinal

Estimado Koko, lo que se ve en las fotos panoramicas de Juliaca son casas de material noble, muchas de ellas de 2 a 3 pisos, por lo que no estamos hablando de pobres extremos ni nada por el estilo. Asi que el argumento de la pobreza para justificar el desarreglo de las casas no vale en este caso.

Te digo por experiencia que la calidad de vida no tiene que ver necesariamente con el dinero, pues he tenido el gusto de conocer a gente humilde que se esfuerza por mejorar en lo posible su casita, arreglando su fachada, barriendo su calle y cuidando su jardincito para tratar de vivir mejor. Tambien conozco a gente descuidada como un tio mio que tiene una chacra en Supe, y que recibe ingresos apreciables por la venta de leche de sus 20 vacas amen de la plata que le envian mensualmente sus hijos desde Lima, pero que vive en unas condiciones francamente deplorables, en una casa a medio construir, toda sucia y llena de moscas y mosquitos. A pesar de esto, es un donante habitual en la fiesta de la comunidad, pues quiere ser reconocido como un "notable" del pueblo. Tuve la oportunidad de visitarlo hace algunos meses, y me jodio escucharlo alabar a los izquierdistas quejandose a cada rato del gobierno "porque no atendia a los pobres como el". hno:


----------



## koko cusco

Germinal said:


> Estimado Koko, lo que se ve en las fotos panoramicas de Juliaca son casas de material noble, muchas de ellas de 2 a 3 pisos, por lo que no estamos hablando de pobres extremos ni nada por el estilo. Asi que el argumento de la pobreza para justificar el desarreglo de las casas no vale en este caso.
> 
> Te digo por experiencia que la calidad de vida no tiene que ver necesariamente con el dinero, pues he tenido el gusto de conocer a gente humilde que se esfuerza por mejorar en lo posible su casita, arreglando su fachada, barriendo su calle y cuidando su jardincito para tratar de vivir mejor. Tambien conozco a gente descuidada como un tio mio que tiene una chacra en Supe, y que recibe ingresos apreciables por la venta de leche de sus 20 vacas amen de la plata que le envian mensualmente sus hijos desde Lima, pero que vive en unas condiciones francamente deplorables, en una casa a medio construir, toda sucia y llena de moscas y mosquitos. A pesar de esto, es un donante habitual en la fiesta de la comunidad, pues quiere ser reconocido como un "notable" del pueblo. Tuve la oportunidad de visitarlo hace algunos meses, y me jodio escucharlo alabar a los izquierdistas quejandose a cada rato del gobierno "porque no atendia a los pobres como el". hno:


entiendo y estoy de acuerdo nigun extremo es bueno ni un facilismo comunista ni un abandono aterrador es verdad muchas veces los peruanos nos falta saber vivir mejor hay de todo desde la pobreza extrema hasta el descuido y el abandono ojala aprendamos cada dia mas y mas y seamos mejores en conjunto a lo largo de esta patria hermosa llamada peru


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> ME GUSTAN ESOS TEMPLOS DE JULIACA... ME LOS TRAERIA AL CUSCO.
> 
> 
> PD: ESTE THREAD SIN ROCHE NOMAS Y SIN LA PARTICIPACION DE NINGUN FORISTA LOCAL, ESTA SUPERNADO EN RESPUESTAS AL DE CHICLAYO!!!:nuts:


es increible la cantidad de templos preciosos que hay en los pueblos de PUNO alrededor del lago titicaca (y no me refiero necesariamente a templitos misios de pueblito ehhh)que lastima que no haya foristas puneños que nos muestren esto por que en la epoca colonial habia grandes ordenes religiosas que evangelizaban a toda la meseta del collao desde estos lugares en PUNO lastima como ha decaido esta zona


----------



## MONINCC

QUE IRONIA... CUANDO SE PUBLICABAN FOTOS FEAS, TODOS RAJABAN Y LE DABAN DURO A JULIACA, PERO CUANDO HAY BUENAS VISTAS... NADIE DICE NADA


----------



## roberto_vp

En mi primer post sobre Juliaca en este thread dije que dentro de tantas construcciones horribles me parecían simpáticas las iglesias, su problema es estar ahogadas todas esas amorfidades, lo que hace que no resalten como deben. El aeropuerto la verdad no me gusta mucho la estructura base está bien pero tiene unas letras y decoraciones de gusto bien dudoso.


----------



## eduardo90

Juliaca parece un pueblo joven grande. Entonces se puede decir que se parece a Lima en parte, mas que nada a sus pueblos jovenes.


----------



## skyperu34

Me encantan sus iglesias, muy hermosas ! Gracias !


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Lo rescatable son sus hermosas iglesias!


----------



## koko cusco

skyperu34 said:


> Me encantan sus iglesias, muy hermosas ! Gracias !





CHIMUCHIK said:


> Lo rescatable son sus hermosas iglesias!


VERDAD QUE SI!!! LES JURO QUE PA MI FUE UNA SORPRESA TOTAL TAMBIEN


----------



## koko cusco

bueno ya se han creado varios threads de puno y siempre acaban en lo mismo me parece que el nombre que le pusieron no daba pa mucho ya que es seguramente el departamento mas subdesarrollado del peru...

Pero en fin deseo hacer algo diferente en este foro un aporte aprovechando que hay este thread abierto y en mi firme conviccion de que puno tendria que mejorar de 1 a 100 para lograrlo definitivamente deberia tratar de apostar al turismo...

Aqui unas fotos de flickr y panoramio de iglesias de puno...

PUKARA




























JULI



















PUTINA










POMATA














































CHUCUITO










JULIACA










LAMPA



















JULI










PUCARA









​


----------



## 100%imperial

tratare de tranquilizarme y ser mesurado con esta ciudad... pero q horribleeeeee q es Juliaca... y eso q la mayoria de gente q vive en esa ciudad tiene plata.. son capaces de tener 4 hilux en su cochera hasta para el nieto q no existe y no pueden mejorar la imagen de su hogar, es un tema de cultura y de costumbres mas q de economia...

las ultimas fotos de las iglesias estan muy buenas... algo rescatable..


----------



## roberto_vp

Eso sí ah, muchos pueblos de la región Puno no han sido tocados por ese "desarrollo" y son preciosos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Juli es bien bonito, aunque ya he visto algunas expresiones juliaqueñas por el lugar... hno:


----------



## Tyrone

Interesantes fotos de Juliaca


----------



## koko cusco

zaruman said:


> EDIFICIO DIREPSUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALIDA A CUSCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALEDAÑOS AL TERMINAL INFORMAL DE BUSES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PASAJE LA CULTURA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VISTA ZONA CENTRAL ZONA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VISTA ZONA FERROCARRIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VISTA URB.LA RINCONADA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALLE SAN ROMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALLE CUSCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALLE SAN ROMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALEDAÑOS C.C. 2


lA VERDAD QUE NO LUCE TAN TERRIBLE DESPUES DE TODO... AUNQUE CUANTO AYUDARIA AL PAISAJE URBANO LA PINTURA EN LAS FACHADAS Y CASAS... ORDEN DE LOS VENDEDORES AMBULANTES EN FIN...

HAY MUCHO QUE HACER EN NUESTRAS CIUDADES COMENZANDO POR LA MIA A MANERA DE AUTOCRITICA TAMBIEN...

BUENAS FOTOS OJALA TRAIGAS MAS Y BIENVENIDO AL FORO...

POR CIERTO HARIAS UN GOLAZO SI TRAES FOTOS DE LAS IGLESIAS DE JULIACA QUE SON TAN BELLAS... O QUIZA DE LOS INTERIORES... CON LOS PAISAJES E IGLESIAS TIENE UN GRAN POTENCIAL TURISTICO PUNO + EL LAGO PUES ... EN FIN MAS DESARROLLO PA TODO EL PAIS ES LO QUE SE NECESITA


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Al menos la ciudad se mimetiza con los cerros.... : P


----------



## tacall

mmm juliaca bueh va ha mejorar va ha mejorar...

bienvenido!!

Una taba cuando fui taban contruyendo una sede de interbank en el jiron lima.. que fue de eso??

Foto Dic-08


----------



## zaruman

*nuevas construcciones en Juliaca*

Algunos ya posteraron diciendo que Juliaca no tiene solución, y al parecer es verdad, a no ser que los que vivan en esa ciudad tomen conciencia, pero al parecer eso tiene para rato en vista de que gran parte de la población vive de la informalidad (triciclistas, ambulantes, contrabandistas, takora, etc etc) pues en un caos total, especialmente los dias de feria o plaza. No hay alcalde que se enfrente a los comerciantes por que pìerde. También al parecer la mayoria de la población no entiende lo que es calidad de vida y lo que es progreso.


Pero en si la ciudad crece, aunque desordenada y con inmensas cantidades de casas de mal gusto, pero existen muchas nuevas construcciones y la mayoria son de 5 o 6 pisos, aquí una muestra de algunos avances









Antes de expandir las ciudad en tamaño, se deberia ver el crecimiento hacia arriba, edificios mas altos, pero esto en el Perú solo se está dando en Lima, ya que ni Arequipa siendo la segunda ciudad del Perú cuenta con muchos edificios y al parecer Trujillo quiere ese lugar.


----------



## MONINCC

Juliaca avanza...


----------



## W!CKED

Lo siento pero.. aj!


----------



## mkografo

si pes sin duda avanza, pero hay mucho desosrden en sus calleshno:, deberian reubicar aa todos los comerciantes de las calles, eso ya seria un gran paso


----------



## ohhjessy

*¬¬!!!! .........*

los k me gusta son la iglesias y el paisaje de puno :yes: pero con lo demas hno::crazy:!!! mm solo espero k las cosas mejoren aunk s eve dificil !:bash::nuts:


----------



## JaVPrO

Veo que tiene bastante parecido con El Alto.. 

Sin duda.. una de las ciudades -hmmmm- menos atractivas del país.. 






Pero tendrá un mall xD!


----------



## aquicusco

con un poco de maquillaje le harian un gran favor a su ciudad los juliaqueños,y a sembrar arboles no se,se ve muy desertica,claro es altiplano pero algo se podra hacer al respecto,creo que los demas problemas son sociales y de gobierno (desorden,suciedad,etc)


----------



## fayo

ciudad q crece y crece tambien, pero le falta mucho desarrollo urbano, y es casi el doble mas poblado que la capital que es la ciudad de puno..........esperemos obras publicas, pues juliaca ha tenido un explosivo aumento de su tamaño e imposible de poder afrontar normalmente el desarrollo...............


----------



## Limbert

Wao!, que bueno por Juliaca,...tiene que cambiar, si o si, y lo esta haciendo muy bien


----------



## Tyrone

*Mucho por hacer ...*



zaruman said:


> Antes de expandir las ciudad en tamaño, se deberia *ver el crecimiento hacia arriba, edificios mas altos*, pero esto en el Perú solo se está dando en Lima, ya que ni Arequipa siendo la segunda ciudad del Perú cuenta con muchos edificios y al parecer Trujillo quiere ese lugar.


¿para qué hacer edificios altos? ¿para ocupar uno o 2 pisos y dejar el resto en casco como esos edificios de Juliaca? ... los edificios altos deben hacerse por necesidad, no por ostento.

Esa apariencia de ciudades a medio construir es precisamente lo que "afea" a Juliaca y a prácticamente todas las ciudades del país, Lima incluida claro está.



aquicusco said:


> con un poco de maquillaje le harian un gran favor a su ciudad los juliaqueños,y a sembrar arboles no se,se ve muy desertica,claro es altiplano *pero algo se podra hacer al respecto*,creo que los demas problemas son sociales y de gobierno (desorden,suciedad,etc)


Por lo pronto no hacer más pisos de los que realmente vas a ocupar, quien sabe, con lo que ahorran podrían tarrajear y pintar sus fachadas  ... pero claro, a la gente eso no le importa .


----------



## alvarobendezu

Q bonitas Iglesias hay en Puno.


----------



## papiriqui

Tyrone said:


> Por lo pronto no hacer más pisos de los que realmente vas a ocupar, quien sabe, con lo que ahorran podrían tarrajear y pintar sus fachadas  ... pero claro, a la gente eso no le importa .


si esto fuera ley,

cuando ves UN piso sin terminar...piensas: "normal"..pues se quedaron sin plata para terminarlo.
pero cuando vez DOS pisos en una edif. de 3  o mas plantas!!!....lo cual he visto mucho en diferentes zonas de lima..como en la via de evitamiento por ejm....
te quedas pensando y dices; por q diantres envez de gastar plata en hacer la estructura del 3er piso..no usan esos fondos en terminar el 2do???...
o el 1ero! en muchos casos
aveces no entiendo nuestra propia idiosincracia.


----------



## Imanol

El gobierno deberia hacer un plan rector para Puno en terminos urbanos, seria algo excelente para mejorar la vida de la gente y una muestra de nuestro avance en los ultimos años... aunque bueh... creo que no somos lo suficientemente avanzados para hacer eso.


----------



## zaruman

*PUNO*

Pues al parecer la gente no termina sus casas por que se les acaba el dinero, y esto es debido a que la situacion de los creditos hipotecarios es muy reducido en el Perú... ni que decir en Puno o Juliaca.
*********************
Aparte... 

Cabe resaltar que en la actualidad no son muchas las casonas que sobreviven en el centro de Puno y a las quedan no se les da el debido mantenimiento. La verdad la ciudad de Puno se esta llenando de cemento, si bien muchas de las vias presentan asfalto nuevo, no se esta dejando mucho espacio para las areas verdes.

Aqui algunas fotos de Puno, pero no de su lado histórico ni turistico, solo unas tres son del centro, las demas son de zonas un poco mas alejadas... estan un poco opacas por que el dia fue re nublado.

Torres de San Carlos (alrededor de 20 torres de 5 pìsos, salida a Moquegua)









Torres de San Carlos (lado Av. Circunvalacion Sur)









Av. Laykakota










Cruce Av. Laykakota y la Av. El Sol










Mercado Central









Jr. Oquendo (lado posterior Mercado Central)











Jr. Tacna (costado Mercado Central)









Av. El Sol (altura mercado Bellavista)









Parque Dante Nava y el monumento "futurista" del Hombre Aymara, la verdad nunca me agradó el diseño.









Un pasaje en el centro (no recuerdo su nombre) y mural.


----------



## protector88

Hay que ver las cosas por el lado positivo...si hubiera un concurso para elegir las ciudades mas feas de latinoamerica estoy seguro que Juliaca y Puno quedarian como finalistas jaja.


----------



## dlHC84

Las iglesias, el malecón y algunas plazas en honor a los Héroes del Pacífico están interesantes, pero hay esculturas 'postmodernas' que son la máxima expresión de la huachafería peruana.


----------



## koko cusco

protector88 said:


> Hay que ver las cosas por el lado positivo...si hubiera un concurso para elegir las ciudades mas feas de latinoamerica estoy seguro que Juliaca y Puno quedarian como finalistas jaja.


no quiero ganarme una bronca con los foristas limeños pero las zonas de el agustino, serro san cristobal, serro el pino, ate, pachacuteq en fin culaquier periferie de Lima es mas feo que esto... y me pregunto que ciudad del peru no tiene al menos en alguna parte o zona urbana paisajes parecidos a este (juliaca)... de seguro todas... Cusco, Arequipa, Trujillo Chiclayo etc etc etc y ni que decir lima

No es excusa pero nadie duda que es muy feo Juliaca... exageraste un poco al mencionar latinoamerica... pero me imagino que conoceras toda sudamerica por lo menos para hacer semejante aseveracion... Bueno de lo poco que conozco el continente podria decir que ALTO LA PAZ supera de lejos a PUNO o JULIACA... quizas se dan con JULIACA... y ORURO es la hemana gemela de PUNO pero sin lago por supuesto.

En Guayaquil... las fabelas a la entrada de la ciudad muestran mucho mas pobreza que este entorno, y en peru mismo he conocido ciudades mucho mas feas que puno o juliaca por ejemplo Barranca o Chincha que son simplemente esperpenticas.... ý las entradas sur y norte de lima ... en fin sin palabras para no herir susceptibilidades de nadie, y que del norte no se salva... esto es parte de un paisaje urbano comun en peru...

y ya que comparas latinoamerica con estas ciudades pues cualquier fabela de rio puede superar a estas en mi opinion... si mencionar otras ciudades brasileras y por que ademas del entorno hablamos de un mundo de violencia y droga sumadas a la pobreza ... lo mismo que en la capital...

Y sigo insistiendo por que no ponen fotos de las iglesias de JULIACA y de PUNO... hay muy pocas fotos en el foro y menos en internet... si insisten en mostrar la juliaca urbana pues van a cosechar mas comentarios negativos...

eso al forista ZARUMAN ...


----------



## mkografo

^^ si pes tienes razon, por eso no escupo al cielo...


----------



## protector88

koko cusco said:


> no quiero ganarme una bronca con los foristas limeños pero las zonas de el agustino, serro san cristobal, serro el pino, ate, pachacuteq en fin culaquier periferie de Lima es mas feo que esto... y me pregunto que ciudad del peru no tiene al menos en alguna parte o zona urbana paisajes parecidos a este (juliaca)... de seguro todas... Cusco, Arequipa, Trujillo Chiclayo etc etc etc y ni que decir lima
> 
> No es excusa pero nadie duda que es muy feo Juliaca... exageraste un poco al mencionar latinoamerica... pero me imagino que conoceras toda sudamerica por lo menos para hacer semejante aseveracion... Bueno de lo poco que conozco el continente podria decir que ALTO LA PAZ supera de lejos a PUNO o JULIACA... quizas se dan con JULIACA... y ORURO es la hemana gemela de PUNO pero sin lago por supuesto.
> 
> En Guayaquil... las fabelas a la entrada de la ciudad muestran mucho mas pobreza que este entorno, y en peru mismo he conocido ciudades mucho mas feas que puno o juliaca por ejemplo Barranca o Chincha que son simplemente esperpenticas.... ý las entradas sur y norte de lima ... en fin sin palabras para no herir susceptibilidades de nadie, y que del norte no se salva... esto es parte de un paisaje urbano comun en peru...
> 
> y ya que comparas latinoamerica con estas ciudades pues cualquier fabela de rio puede superar a estas en mi opinion... si mencionar otras ciudades brasileras y por que ademas del entorno hablamos de un mundo de violencia y droga sumadas a la pobreza ... lo mismo que en la capital...
> 
> Y sigo insistiendo por que no ponen fotos de las iglesias de JULIACA y de PUNO... hay muy pocas fotos en el foro y menos en internet... si insisten en mostrar la juliaca urbana pues van a cosechar mas comentarios negativos...
> 
> eso al forista ZARUMAN ...


Interesante tu comparacion aunque algo errada ya que yo me referia a la fealdad de la ciudad como conjunto y no a un barrio en particular...por supuesto que en toda ciudad hay lugares bonitos y lugares feos pero en el caso de Juliaca y Puno la falta de buen gusto en las nuevas construcciones es algo generalizado, dejando de lado los edificios coloniales y algunos republicanos, estas dos ciudades en mi opinion son un ejemplo de la falta de ornato y de lo mal que se puede construir una ciudad.


----------



## J Block

koko cusco said:


> no quiero ganarme una bronca con los foristas limeños pero las zonas de el agustino, serro san cristobal, serro el pino, ate, pachacuteq en fin culaquier periferie de Lima es mas feo que esto... y me pregunto que ciudad del peru no tiene al menos en alguna parte o zona urbana paisajes parecidos a este (juliaca)... de seguro todas... Cusco, Arequipa, Trujillo Chiclayo etc etc etc y ni que decir lima


El cerro San Cristóbal no me parece más feo que esta ciudad, menos ahora que luce tarrajeado y 'colorido'. 

Obviamente cada ciudad tiene sus zonas feas y sus zonas estéticamente agradables. Lo que sucede es que hasta ahora no veo una sola zona agradable en Juliaca que se pueda comparar con alguna zona agradable de Lima, Arequipa, Trujillo o Cusco o cualquier otra ciudad, incluyendo Puno.


----------



## koko cusco

protector88 said:


> Interesante tu comparacion aunque algo errada ya que yo me referia a la fealdad de la ciudad como conjunto y no a un barrio en particular...por supuesto que en toda ciudad hay lugares bonitos y lugares feos pero en el caso de Juliaca y Puno la falta de buen gusto en las nuevas construcciones es algo generalizado, dejando de lado los edificios coloniales y algunos republicanos, estas dos ciudades en mi opinion son un ejemplo de la falta de ornato y de lo mal que se puede construir una ciudad.


es verdad... ojala en peru nos importara mas el ornato... tienes mucha razon... en cusco hay muchas zonas urbanas donde esa palabra simplemente no la conocen... fuera del centro historico hay muchisimo por hacer...

A puno y juliaca les falta precisamente eso ornato


----------



## koko cusco

J Block said:


> El cerro San Cristóbal no me parece más feo que esta ciudad, menos ahora que luce tarrajeado y 'colorido'.
> 
> Obviamente cada ciudad tiene sus zonas feas y sus zonas estéticamente agradables. Lo que sucede es que hasta ahora no veo una sola zona agradable en Juliaca que se pueda comparar con alguna zona agradable de Lima, Arequipa, Trujillo o Cusco o cualquier otra ciudad, incluyendo Puno.


es cierto ... pero tambien en lima las zonas mas feas son mucho mas que las zonas agradables... como en cusco o como en cualquier ciudad y si exagere con lo del serro san cristobal !!! por lo menos ahora alla hay tarrajeo aunque haya mas pobreza ya que en juliaca hay plata pero no hay interes... aunque falta aun mucho por hacer en todo el peru... es nuestra obligacion cambiar precisamente esta imagen... de pais atrasado y tercermundista...


----------



## dlHC84

koko cusco said:


> no quiero ganarme una bronca con los foristas limeños pero las zonas de el agustino, serro san cristobal, serro el pino, ate, pachacuteq en fin culaquier periferie de Lima es mas feo que esto...


Creo que todos somos conscientes que esas zonas tienen su origen en un crecimiento demográfico desorganizado. Por mí, tienes total libertad para hablar. La verdad no ofende.


----------



## roberto_vp

Creo que el problema radica más es que algunos tienen el dinero para mejorar el lugar donde viven (cosa que no ocurre en zonas marginales de otras ciudades) pero no lo hacen. Si lo hicieran por lo menos habría siquiera un par de cuadras bonitas, como podemos ver en el mismo Puno.


----------



## Germinal

koko cusco said:


> no quiero ganarme una bronca con los foristas limeños pero las zonas de el agustino, serro san cristobal, serro el pino, ate, pachacuteq en fin culaquier periferie de Lima es mas feo que esto... y me pregunto que ciudad del peru no tiene al menos en alguna parte o zona urbana paisajes parecidos a este (juliaca)... de seguro todas... Cusco, Arequipa, Trujillo Chiclayo etc etc etc y ni que decir lima


Tu comparacion no es la mas acertada pues estas poniendo al mismo nivel a barrios pobres de Lima con una ciudad que mueve varios cientos de millones de dolares al anho. La mayor critica a Juliaca es que teniendo gente con tanto dinero todavia sigan viviendo en unas condiciones francamente miserables.

Eso confirma mi opinion que el dinero del contrabando no genera condiciones de vida dignas para la poblacion.


----------



## koko cusco

dlHC84 said:


> Creo que todos somos conscientes que esas zonas tienen su origen en un crecimiento demográfico desorganizado. Por mí, tienes total libertad para hablar. La verdad no ofende.


+1


----------



## koko cusco

Germinal said:


> Tu comparacion no es la mas acertada pues estas poniendo al mismo nivel a barrios pobres de Lima con una ciudad que mueve varios cientos de millones de dolares al anho. La mayor critica a Juliaca es que teniendo gente con tanto dinero todavia sigan viviendo en unas condiciones francamente miserables.
> 
> Eso confirma mi opinion que el dinero del contrabando no genera condiciones de vida dignas para la poblacion.


no lo sabia germinal tienes cifras que muestren ese movimiento de cientos de millones ...??? aunque es obvio que la gente simplemente no le importa el ornato

Bueno no lo tomes por ese lado como dije mi idea no es buscar conforntacion a los foristas de lima es solo dejar en claro que esta es una realidad no solo de juliaca sino de cusco de puno de arequipa de tacna de chiclayo de trujillo en fin de todos... en algunos mas que en otros en unas zonas mas que otras... en fin.... y todo pasa por que en el peru no existe una cultura de desarrollo... son lienzos comunes y no exclusivos de esta region en especial sino que muestran una realidad... nuestra realidad...

acepto que fue extrema la comparacion con favelas... seguramente en distritos como los olivos comas o villa el salvador que han evolucionado economicamente y que llamamos pujantes veremos este tipo de construcciones sin terminar sin tarrajear etc etc etc... juliaca ya es un extremo no lo pongo en duda... pero mas que una realidad aislada de el altiplano es una realidad peruana... quiza lo interesante es analizar que debemos hacer en el peru para cambiar este caos o desastre urbano de nuestras ciudades...ese es el tema...


----------



## Germinal

^^
Tienes razon en el hecho que la gente a lo largo del Peru deberia buscar cambiar sus estilos de vida y mejorar el ornato de sus casas, no importa el lugar donde viva.


----------



## protector88

koko cusco said:


> no lo sabia germinal tienes cifras que muestren ese movimiento de cientos de millones ...??? aunque es obvio que la gente simplemente no le importa el ornato
> 
> Bueno no lo tomes por ese lado como dije mi idea no es buscar conforntacion a los foristas de lima es solo dejar en claro que esta es una realidad no solo de juliaca sino de cusco de puno de arequipa de tacna de chiclayo de trujillo en fin de todos... en algunos mas que en otros en unas zonas mas que otras... en fin.... y todo pasa por que en el peru no existe una cultura de desarrollo... son lienzos comunes y no exclusivos de esta region en especial sino que muestran una realidad... nuestra realidad...
> 
> acepto que fue extrema la comparacion con favelas... seguramente en distritos como los olivos comas o villa el salvador que han evolucionado economicamente y que llamamos pujantes veremos este tipo de construcciones sin terminar sin tarrajear etc etc etc... juliaca ya es un extremo no lo pongo en duda... pero mas que una realidad aislada de el altiplano es una realidad peruana... quiza lo interesante es analizar que debemos hacer en el peru para cambiar este caos o desastre urbano de nuestras ciudades...ese es el tema...


Concuerdo totalmente con tu idea, los peruanos deberiamos exigir mejores estandares en las construcciones, tal vez proponer a nuestras a nuestras municipalidades que sancionen a los propietarios que no han terminado sus casas y que malogren el ornato de nuestras comunas.


----------



## zaruman

koko cusco said:


> Y sigo insistiendo por que no ponen fotos de las iglesias de JULIACA y de PUNO... hay muy pocas fotos en el foro y menos en internet... si insisten en mostrar la juliaca urbana pues van a cosechar mas comentarios negativos...
> 
> eso al forista ZARUMAN ...


La verdad en las ciudades de Puno y Juliaca no hay muchas iglesias de "la vieja escuela", en Juliaca solo esta la iglesia de la Plaza de Armas y la de la plaza Bolognesi (mas nueva), y en en Puno está la Ctedral y la Iglesia San Antonio; las demas son recientes. Las mas bellas iglesias de la epoca colonial están dispersas por diferentes provincias, resaltando la de Lampa y la de Pomata, haber si les consigo mas fotos.

VISTA NOCTURNA DE LA CATEDRAL DE PUNO
















LA IGLESIA DEL CEMENTERIO CENTRAL DE PUNO

















DOS VISTAS DE LA INGLESIA DE DE LA CIUDAD DE LAMPA + UNA DE LA MUNICIPALIDAD DE LAMPA 
(Lampa está a hora y media al norte de Puno)


----------



## zaruman

protector88 said:


> Hay que ver las cosas por el lado positivo...si hubiera un concurso para elegir las ciudades mas feas de latinoamerica estoy seguro que Juliaca y Puno quedarian como finalistas jaja.



Puno no creo tanto jaja, no seamos tan duros jeje pues Juliaca si estaría y hasta podria ganar, también Cerro de Pasco, la Oroya, Pisco, en otros paises, el Alto (Bolivia), Potosi, (Bolivia), etc etc.... de otros paises pues de seguro tambien tienen sus ciudades feas.... en distritos pues La Victoria en Lima para el colmo los buses que llegan a Lima tienen que pasar por ese horrible distrito (cuando tendrán su terminal terrestre?)... pues tambien son los cerros llenos de casas de Lima, incluyendo el cerro San Cristobal, etc etc... Pues la verdad la verdad nuestro querido Perú no se caracteriza por tener muchas ciuadades BONITAS, varias son salvadas por sus centros historicos. Pero en lo que es paisajes naturales pues ahi si ganamos a muchos en variedad y hermosura.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

La Iglesia de Lampa y su municipalidad son bellos... es así igual de presentable el resto de arquitectura de la plaza ?¿?¿ seria un bonito entorno monumental. 

Gracias por las fotos Zaruman.


----------



## roberto_vp

Las iglesias de las fotos son preciosas.


----------



## koko cusco

wow gran aporte ZARUMAN... Puno tiene iglesias hermosisimas exponentes del barroco de estilo predominantemente cusqueño de la epoca ... siglo XVI igual de La Paz y Potosí ... muchas gracias por las fotos parece un cementerio bellisimo, sabes te agradezco mucho por las fotos amigo...!!! que gran aporte... disculpa la conchudez je je es que no hay muchas fotos de los detalles de los tallados de la fachada de la catedral de PUNO... ni menos del interior de esas iglesias ... la de Juliaca vi que es muy bella la de la plaza principal, me imagino que el cementerio debe ser muy bello me imagino que deben haber mausoleos bellos y cosas por el estilo nunca habia visto fotos de esa iglesia del cementerio... habra fotos de detalles de la fachada te aseguro que si haces tomas encontraras maravilloso detalles de sus tallados como formas rostros angeles etc.

Durante el siglo XVI y XVII Puno se transformo en el centro de operaciones de las misiones evangelizadoras que partieron hacia el collao Bolivia y Norte de Argentina tanto asi que una de las primeras imprentas de america estuvo aqui en una de las iglesias de los pueblos de PUNO no recuerdo cual... hay muchas iglesias en PUNO en los pueblitos que son unas joyas y la verdad no hay muchas fotos... si yo tuviera tiempo y sueldo para ello haria un recuento de las bellas iglesias del departamento de PUNO...


----------



## koko cusco

zaruman said:


> LA IGLESIA DEL CEMENTERIO CENTRAL DE PUNO


nunca habia visto fotos de esta iglesia wow que gran aporte me dio curiosidad de la fachada, del interior y de que cosas esconde ese cementerio wow muchas gracias zaruman


----------



## jose gomez

COn respecto a la Arquitectura religiosa Puneña y en general de todo el Peru correspondiente a la epoca colonial creo que nadie en su sano juicio lo ponga a duda, tal es el caso que el prestigioso Jack Palance por los años 90 en su prestigioso Programa "Believe it or not" (Aunque usted no lo Crea) llego al Peru para hacer un Especial en su programa de esta tan bella iglesia de Lampa que por su arquitectura y su historia mercio un espacio en la television mundial 

saludosssss

P.D. Es lamentable que Puno y Juliaca no sigan el ejemplo que algun dia la vida colonial aporto a la cultura peruana


----------



## Germinal

No conozco Lampa, pero por lo que me dijo un amigo que estuvo alli, es un rincon hermoso que todavia conserva gran parte de su herencia colonial


----------



## GErmJess

xq tendran olvidado a Puno

bueno pues ojala algun dia algun gobernante tenga sus ojos puestos en la modernidad de Puno y de las demas ciudades del Peru con la ayuda de la empresa privada esto claro esta.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Lsa iglesias de puno están regadas an cada una de ls provincias, en sí no están concentrdas en un sólo lugar.


----------



## LanderMen

Curiosamente lei en wikipedia informacion sobre Plaza Vea, y vi:
Proyectos Futuros:
blablabla
blablabla
blablabla
*Real Plaza Juliaca:*En proyecto

Sera cierto?


----------



## partenos

puno masomenos a menos... juliaca si que es un caso, es una de las iudades mas feas, pero no la mas fea en peru creo que al menos hay dos que se la llevan de encuentro,,, jejej.

pero si hay algo rescatable es que las avenidas son bien anchas y espaciosas ,pasar de noche x juliaca es maso, a juliaca solo le hace falta un poco de oredenamiento, paciencia el desarrollo le llegara a esta ciudad ,ya hay varios ejemplos de ciudades peruanas que eran hace 10 años ni sombra de lo que son ahora. no digo nombres para no herir suceptibilidades.


----------



## MisteryWorld

un Real Plaza en Juliaca? asi? seria interesantisimo que saben sobre ello.... bueno Juliaca hace tiempo que dio una iniativa al desarrollo pero se paralizo por completo espero que cambie la organizacion a nivel departamento, son ciudades a medias en el sentido urbanistico pero viene desde la propia gente, creo yo una mentalidad que ya se arrastrara por generacion, que va nucleada al comercio y dupliacion o clonacion de todo tipo de productos.... y por ahi me contaron y no que tan cierto es que sus casa lo dejan a medio construir con elpanorama de lafrillo por no pagar impuestos o algo que tan cierto es ello? y cual podra ser la inicativa del cambio???

En lo que conierne a su cultura me parece buena y la magia de cada una de sus provincias... tengo fotos pero la verdad no se si publicarlas pues no muestrarlas... la verdad

Saludos


----------



## zaruman

MisteryWorld said:


> y por ahi me contaron y no que tan cierto es que sus casa lo dejan a medio construir con elpanorama de lafrillo por no pagar impuestos o algo que tan cierto es ello?
> Saludos


Bueno la verdad no se de donde sacaste o escuchaste ese comentario pero no creo que sea así, lo cierto es es construyen de a pocos segun el dinero que tengan para la ocasión, y con el mal gusto que tienen los juliaqueños esto ya se ha hecho normal...


----------



## Tyrone

*Si es cierto ...*

Una vivienda a medio construir paga menos autoavalúo que una terminada, pero no creo que por ahi vaya el sentido de ahorro de los juliaqueños, simplemente no la terminan porque no les importa hacerlo, no les importa para nada su ciudad el entorno, sólo en tener una vivienda cómoda.



MisteryWorld said:


> ... y por ahi me contaron y no que tan cierto es que sus casa lo dejan a medio construir con elpanorama de lafrillo por no pagar impuestos o algo que tan cierto es ello? y cual podra ser la inicativa del cambio???


^^


zaruman said:


> Bueno la verdad no se de donde sacaste o escuchaste ese comentario pero no creo que sea así, lo cierto es es construyen de a pocos segun el dinero que tengan para la ocasión, y con el mal gusto que tienen los juliaqueños esto ya se ha hecho normal...


----------



## Frankuervo

Este fin de semana por motivos de trabajo me di una vuelta por Puno y Juliaca...umh nada cambia...todo igual o peor en juliaca. Aunque me gusta el ingreso de Puno a Juliaca una especie de Autopista...

En Puno sigue sorprendiéndome la capacidad Hotelera que alla tienen...envidiable...

Lo que mas me gusto fue al regreso a Arequipa... La interoceanica cada vez mejor , muy buena señalizacion ...espero siga así ...Saludos...


----------



## _NESTOR_

hola todos de este foro soy nuevo aqui y quiero decirles que Juliaca se esta convirtiendo cada dia en el eje central de la economia del sur del Peru no es raro que inversionistas se hayan fijado en poner el Real Plaza en Juliaca antes que ponerlo en Cusco yo creo que ha sido una gran idea ya que en Juliaca se mueven grandes cantidades de dinero y es por eso que muchos ladrones provenientes de Lima, del norte que tienen familiares en los penales de Juliaca desgraciadamente trasladados ahora ultimo a estas zonas hacen sus pechorias pero no por eso las autoridades se quedaron con los brasos cruzados ya que se implemento la seguridad para tal caso, yo creo que gracias a los inversionistas como real plaza y plaza vea Juliaca ira mejorando en apariencia como todos quisieran ya que en Juliaca existe el dinero en grandes movimientos un ejemplo de ellos es los proximos carnavales de Juliaca donde cada integrante invierte alrededor de 1000 soles para ser participe de esta fiesta , y claro esta como Juliaqueño que soy y residente en Lima me orgullesco que Juliaca este progresando dia a dia y pronto veran buenas calles y obras como ahora las vi ultimamente con asfaltados de pistas...


----------



## lordPOLLITO

hola nestort bienvenido al foro 

un juliaqueño en este foro 

q bien 

salu2


----------



## AQPCITY

bienvenido nestor,, lo importante del foro es aportar con fotos, queremos conocer que estan construyendo en Juliaca, se viene el RP, se necesita un forista de esa ciudad para darle cobertura necesaria.


----------



## tacall

Bienvenido.. Haber si puedes conseguir algunas fotos del real plaza o del terreno que se va a construir para crear su respectivo thread


----------



## halqo

J Block said:


> Encima salvajitos! Ahora entiendo por qué la ciudad luce así. No es la falta de plata, es la falta de cultura, de humanidad y el subdesarrollo mental de los habitantes de este pueblo.


la falta de cultura se aprende con una educación adecuada en las escuelas y colegios, falta de educación en un país centralista que limita la construcción socio cultural de las provincias.



pero no te preocupes, tu raciocinio limitado también es producto de una construcción socio histórica limitada.


----------



## partenos

halqo said:


> la falta de cultura se aprende con una educación adecuada en las escuelas y colegios, falta de educación en un país centralista que limita la construcción socio cultural de las provincias.
> 
> 
> 
> pero no te preocupes, tu raciocinio limitado también es producto de una construcción socio histórica limitada.


comentario fuerte de halco ,pero estoy de acuerdo hasta para poner adjetivos hay que ser un tanto diplomatico


----------



## rafo18

hno:

No le hagas caso Nestor, son cosas de novatos :lol:, haber si nos consigues fotos de Juliaca , en este foro no tiene precisamente la mejor de las famas, haber si nos das cierta esperanza.


----------



## kiecio

la ultima vez que fui a puno(hace unos años) dejaba mucho que desear y hoy que la veo en fotos veo que no ha cambiado sigue igual de informal y fea con mas edificios sin detalle, ojala cambie pronto.


----------



## Sam Conor

Puno parece otro país hablan aymara entre ellos. Y es que tenemos un país pluricultural es decir somos varias naciones (nación aymara, nación quechua,nacion amazónica,etc) en un solo país y por lógica deberiamos ser una republica federal con varios estados no como malamente desde la colonia somos una republica unitaria que sólo funciona en paises pequeños europeos con culturas similares ,y que nuestro gobernantes no se con que criterio copiaron asi como copiaron las formas de gobierno francesa e inglesa; pero acá la realidad es otra somos un país grande con muchas culturas.Con este tipo de gobierno Puno y juliaca se desarrollaran plenemente en el 2427! Por eso si queremos que el Perú cambie y darse una real descentralización deberia cambiar su forma de gobierno y hasta ahora no veo que NINGUN CANDIDATO hable sobre este tema que deberia ser de agenda principal para lograr una verdadera unión de lo peruanos. Qué raro que si copiamos casi todo de EEUU no copiemos su forma de gobierno FEDERAL! Razón tiene Puno e Iquitos de querer ser regiones autónomas y ojalá que formen partidos politicos federalistas, es que ellos en su interior guardan una resentimiento inmenso contra esta república que los mantuvo y mantiene al margen, y los politicos tradicionales los critican por querer dividir al pais, ser autonomistas, federales por favor!! me van a decir que los mexicanos no mueren por su país !!


----------



## mkografo

^^:?:spam1:


----------



## Sam Conor

^^^^
Cómo puedes insinuar que mi comentario es basura spam? el tema es puno juliaca no? puedo opinar sobre el particular y he dicho que mientras no se de un cambio de tipo de gobierno estas ciudades nunca se desarrollaran por completo que raro que ud siendo de arequipa y siento que se siente tranquilo con este tipo de gobierno impuesto desde inicios de la república.


----------



## tauser6

COMO DIJO ALGUIEN LA CIUDAD PUEDE MEJORAR...........Y SI TIENE POTENCIAL.....PODRIAMOS CONVERTIRLO A UN ESTILO DE VALPARAISO O MEJOR AUN.............OAJALA QUE ESO LLEGE PRONTO.... ALGUIEN QUE INNOVE EN EL ESTILO DE LA CIUDAD...............LA BAHIA Y EL LAGO SERAN DIFERENTES PRONTO.....EL VERDE SE IRA Y EL AZUL SERA LO MEJOR.........XD


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

^^ Esta foto la escaneé de la revista Somos, porque me llamó mucho la atención:










Con ese lago tan hermoso que tiene Puno, la ciudad tiene harto para invertir. Sería genial poder bañarse uno en las "playas" del Titicaca a las 12:00 a.m. y tomar un tren a Machu Picchu inmediatamente después.


----------



## Ajo

bañarse? bueno yo vivi un año ahi y el agua del lago siempre fue muy fria apesar de que hay sol....

bueno al menos para mi era demasiado :nuts:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

El Pacífico también es bien frío, especialmente en invierno.


----------



## koko cusco

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> El Pacífico también es bien frío, especialmente en invierno.


es cierto en parte el mar peruano es helado pero debo decir que el lago es mas frio... Pero si hay gente que se baña en sus aguas... he escuchado que no es para tanto tampoco


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Pero en verano debe ser mostro, ya que la Sierra se calienta de día.


----------



## AQPCITY

De bañarse uno se puede bañar, en suecia y los paises nordico se bañas en playas y rios practicamente congelados,,, la mejor epoca seria entre octubre a marzo. y se que hay bañistas en una playita al sur de puno.


----------



## MonikaAQP

AQPCITY said:


> De bañarse uno se puede bañar, en suecia y los paises nordico se bañas en playas y rios practicamente congelados,,, la mejor epoca seria entre octubre a marzo. y se que hay bañistas en una playita al sur de puno.


alalau .........XD jajajaj ..................:lol:^^


----------



## Ajo

AQPCITY said:


> De bañarse uno se puede bañar, en suecia y los paises nordico se bañas en playas y rios practicamente congelados,,, la mejor epoca seria entre octubre a marzo. y se que hay bañistas en una playita al sur de puno.



Quien te dijo eso :nuts:

no mano te mintieron , en los paises nordicos se van al sur a bañarse. solo se bañan ahi en verano ya que eso es muy diferente!!

si te refieres a esa tradicion que la usan como terapia para la circulacion que conciste en bañarse con agua casi congelada eso no ya no lo hace mucha gente solo algunos abuelos 

saludos


----------



## hacksbasura

Suave con juliaca q juliaca es el "HEARTLAND" de puno y acepto q le falta ordenarse pero ha crecido mucho en poco tiempo y llego a supèrrar a puno en tamaño y en desorden solo me qeda esperar q eso cambie o sino lo hare yo


----------



## koko cusco

MonikaAQP said:


> alalau .........XD jajajaj ..................:lol:^^


ja ja ja... clases de quechua?? ja ja


----------



## koko cusco

tauser6 said:


> COMO DIJO ALGUIEN LA CIUDAD PUEDE MEJORAR...........Y SI TIENE POTENCIAL.....PODRIAMOS CONVERTIRLO A UN ESTILO DE VALPARAISO O MEJOR AUN.............OAJALA QUE ESO LLEGE PRONTO.... ALGUIEN QUE INNOVE EN EL ESTILO DE LA CIUDAD...............LA BAHIA Y EL LAGO SERAN DIFERENTES PRONTO.....EL VERDE SE IRA Y EL AZUL SERA LO MEJOR.........XD


juat??? Valpaque??? ja ja bueno Valparaiso está en el mar no precisamente en un lago...:nuts::nuts::nuts:, Valparaiso es el puerto más importante de Chile, practicamente el puerto de Santiago... Antes fué la capital por algún tiempo... Viña del mar y Valparaiso se han convertido en un mismo nucleo conurbano ... Valparaiso es la parte vieja y fea PUERTO con algunas construcciones antiguas y republicanas ... Viña es un conjunto de rascacielos y hoteles de lujo a la orilla del mar...

No entendí que tiene que ver Valparaiso con Puno .... pero si explicas mejor tu idea quiza podamos entender mejor a que te referías...


----------



## cesium

Cuanto costará el m2 de tierra en las orillas del Titicaca?

saludos


----------



## tacall

Bueh.. creo que ya hay bastantes thread's de esas ciudades y ya no tiene mayor sentido que este abierto este. Espero que les halla gustado. 

Moderación proceda a cerrarlo por favor.


----------

